# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 20 ) والاخيره‏



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*




سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 19 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 18 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )


شكرا لكل اللي تابعوا وردوا ع السلسه
كنتوا منورني دايما*​


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لانه رح نحس بالفراغ والفجوة الشخص اللي كان معبيها بحياتنا مابقدر غيرو يعبيها يعني نستفقدلو
ونحس جزء من حياتنا راح!!! وحنا من قبل ماكنا عارفين لهالدرجة هالانسان مهم بحياتنا!!للاسف
خد مثلا لما نحط ملح عالطبيخ منحس بالطعمة بس مامنشوف الملح ماننتبه لاهميته...وازا ماحطينا الملح رح نحس بالفرق الكبيررررررر..ومافي شي تاني يحل مكان الملح
شكرا

وليش الاخير@@@كمل ^_^


----------



## zama (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لأنه مش بيفكر إن اللى معاه له قيمة أصلاً ..

تظهر القيمة عندما تترك فراغاً ..

لو الشخص فكر بقيمة الشئ أو الأنسان اللى معاه مش هيضيع منه أصلاً ..

السبب الرئيسى : عدم التفكير ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> لانه رح نحس بالفراغ والفجوة الشخص اللي كان معبيها بحياتنا مابقدر غيرو يعبيها يعني نستفقدلو
> ونحس جزء من حياتنا راح!!! وحنا من قبل ماكنا عارفين لهالدرجة هالانسان مهم بحياتنا!!للاسف
> خد مثلا لما نحط ملح عالطبيخ منحس بالطعمة بس مامنشوف الملح ماننتبه لاهميته...وازا ماحطينا الملح رح نحس بالفرق الكبيررررررر..ومافي شي تاني يحل مكان الملح
> شكرا
> ...



*رايك جميل جداا
كفايه كده زهقتوا منها
شكرا ارووجه ع مرورك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> لأنه مش بيفكر إن اللى معاه له قيمة أصلاً ..
> 
> تظهر القيمة عندما تترك فراغاً ..
> 
> ...




*شكرا حبي ع مرورك ورايك

منورني دايما​*​


----------



## Bent Christ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

_*علشان الانسان كائن طماع طول ما
 الحاجه معاه مش بياخد باله منها
لكن لما تضيع منه بيجرى وراها
حب امتلاك يعنى
بس ياريت يا مايكل تكمل السلسه دى
عشان بجد حلوه اوى​*_


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عشان معانا بيكون شئ عادي واتعودنا عليه

ولما بنفقده ولو لثواني بنحس بمدي اهميته في حياتنا وانه ترك فراغ في حياتنا ونتمني رجوعه من تاني عشان نحافظ عليه لاننا عرفنا اهميته عندنا وقت بعده

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي

وهتوحشنا السلسله الروعه دي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لما تكون الحاجة او الشخص معانا مبنحسش بقيمتهم
لاكن لما نفقدهم بيتركو فراغ وبنتمنى انه يرجع
ليه الاخير يامايكل
اسألتك جميلة
​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (25 سبتمبر 2010)

لأن طول ما الإنسان ده معانا حاسين بعطفه و حبه لينا و لما يختفى بتختفى معاه الحاجات اللى كانت ربطانا بيه أوى إلى جانب إننا بنحس إن إحنا مش هنشوفه تانى فبنحس إن اللى الحاجات ده بعدت عننا فنشعر  بإهميته فى حياتنا
متوقفش الأسئلة جميلة جدا 
شكرا لك ع مجهودك


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بيترك فراغ بنحس بيه اكييد

شكرا مايكل للسؤال

يا بنى سلسلة المطاعم بتاعتك شغالة حلو

كمل ......​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*علشان الانسان كائن طماع طول ما
> الحاجه معاه مش بياخد باله منها
> لكن لما تضيع منه بيجرى وراها
> حب امتلاك يعنى
> ...




*رايك جميل جدا
وعجبني جدا
هحاول انزل كل فتره سؤال
لانه الفتره الجايه مش هكون هنا
بسبب الشغل
شكرا ليكي مارين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عشان معانا بيكون شئ عادي واتعودنا عليه
> 
> ولما بنفقده ولو لثواني بنحس بمدي اهميته في حياتنا وانه ترك فراغ في حياتنا ونتمني رجوعه من تاني عشان نحافظ عليه لاننا عرفنا اهميته عندنا وقت بعده
> 
> ...




*شكرا روزي ع رايك الجميل

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> لما تكون الحاجة او الشخص معانا مبنحسش بقيمتهم
> لاكن لما نفقدهم بيتركو فراغ وبنتمنى انه يرجع
> ليه الاخير يامايكل
> اسألتك جميلة
> ​




*شكرا الملكه ع مرورك الجميل
نورتي الموضوع
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> لأن طول ما الإنسان ده معانا حاسين بعطفه و حبه لينا و لما يختفى بتختفى معاه الحاجات اللى كانت ربطانا بيه أوى إلى جانب إننا بنحس إن إحنا مش هنشوفه تانى فبنحس إن اللى الحاجات ده بعدت عننا فنشعر  بإهميته فى حياتنا
> متوقفش الأسئلة جميلة جدا
> شكرا لك ع مجهودك




*حاضر يا مسيحيه
هحاول كل فتره انزل سؤال
حسب وقتي بس والشغل
شكرا ع مرورك ورايك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بيترك فراغ بنحس بيه اكييد
> 
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال
> 
> ...



*يابنتي مش انتي فرحانه فيا
اني هغيب اسبوع بحاله
هقفلك السلسله كمان عشان ترتاحي
اي خدمه يا بت*​


----------



## Bent Christ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رايك جميل جدا
> وعجبني جدا
> هحاول انزل كل فتره سؤال
> لانه الفتره الجايه مش هكون هنا
> ...


_*
اى خدمه يا باشا 
ربنا معاك فى الشغل​*_


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يابنتي مش انتي فرحانه فيا*
> *اني هغيب اسبوع بحاله*
> *هقفلك السلسله كمان عشان ترتاحي*
> *اي خدمه يا بت*​


 
ههههههههه​ 
لالا متقولش كده​ 
انا مرتاحين بوجودك يا مايكل leasantr

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*
> اى خدمه يا باشا
> ربنا معاك فى الشغل​*_




*ربنا يخليكي يا مارين
وربنا يحميكي *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه​
> لالا متقولش كده​
> انا مرتاحين بوجودك يا مايكل leasantr
> 
> ربنا يوفقك​




*انتي هتقوليلي يا كوينا
منا عارف اللي فيها
ربنا يحميكي ياقمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ببساطة الانسان طموح في كل شئ*
*بيحب يكون معاه الاحسن ومش بياخد باله انه معاه بالفعل الاحسن*
*سؤال حلو اووووووي*
*منتظرة تجاوب عليه*
*وفي انتظار باقي الاسئلة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مش كل حاجة بتضيع ليها قيمة​


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممممممممم لانه بيكون معبي فراغ بوجوده و لما بيروح بيفضى هالفراغ و مستحيل يجي حد مكانه يعبيه 

شكراااااا مايكل للسلسة الروعة دي 
ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بشعر بالوحده لما بيضيع ( أفقده )
شكرا جدا ليكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم

نورتوني​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكن لما كل حاجة تيجى بساهل مش بيحس بقيمتها اوى انا كنت كدا فى الاول معرفش قيمة الحاجة الا بعد ما تضيع او تتكسر يمكن لانى كنت بجيبها بسهوله 
بس دايما لما تشوف الوحش تعرف قيمة الكويس اللى معاك وتشكر ربنا الف مرة 
بس نشكر ربنا انا كنت كدا الاول بس دلوقتى بعرف قيمت اى حاجة كويس اوى 
بس انتا ندل ازاى تنزل السؤال ومتقليش


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يمكن لما كل حاجة تيجى بساهل مش بيحس بقيمتها اوى انا كنت كدا فى الاول معرفش قيمة الحاجة الا بعد ما تضيع او تتكسر يمكن لانى كنت بجيبها بسهوله
> بس دايما لما تشوف الوحش تعرف قيمة الكويس اللى معاك وتشكر ربنا الف مرة
> بس نشكر ربنا انا كنت كدا الاول بس دلوقتى بعرف قيمت اى حاجة كويس اوى
> بس انتا ندل ازاى تنزل السؤال ومتقليش




*معلش يا حجه ميرنا
انتي اللي اصيله يختي leasantr
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (1 أكتوبر 2010)

دية طبيعة البشر لما بيلاقوا حاجة معاهم مش بيصبلها 
لكن لما بتبعد بيشتاقلها 
احنا كدا بنحب كل حاجة تبقة معانا ولما تبعد نشبط فيها 
طماااااااااااعين 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> دية طبيعة البشر لما بيلاقوا حاجة معاهم مش بيصبلها
> لكن لما بتبعد بيشتاقلها
> احنا كدا بنحب كل حاجة تبقة معانا ولما تبعد نشبط فيها
> طماااااااااااعين
> ​




*شكرا باك ع مرورك ورايك

وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هاقولك ليه يا مايكل لان الانسان طول ما الحاجة فى ايده مش بيفكر فيها ولا يحس بقيمتها الا لم الحاجة دى تضيع من ايده يحس ان فى حاجة ناقصه يبدء يدور عليها ويبدء يحس فعلا انها قيمة فى حياته


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> هاقولك ليه يا مايكل لان الانسان طول ما الحاجة فى ايده مش بيفكر فيها ولا يحس بقيمتها الا لم الحاجة دى تضيع من ايده يحس ان فى حاجة ناقصه يبدء يدور عليها ويبدء يحس فعلا انها قيمة فى حياته




*كلامك صح فعلا يا ماجد
وانا جربت وحسيت كده بنفسي
شكرا ليك ياحبي​*


----------



## govany shenoda (19 نوفمبر 2010)

لان الانسان بطبعته مش بيبص علي الي في ايده
علي طول يدور علي الي مش معه 
ومبيحسشيش بلي معه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جوفاني ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------

